# Aquariums in the basement.



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

My basement is finished and stays in the mid 60's most of the year unless I close the door to a room and then it hits the 50's only in the winter. This is about the only place to set up tanks and they will have to be acrylic's just because of the weight and getting them into the basement.

What issues if any do you see me having? Thanks in advance for any insight.

The main floor of the house is not an option at this time except for one small tank I have set up already.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Acrylic is supposed to maintain heat better in tanks than glass. As long as you have appropriate heating in your tanks you should be fine.

You could also set up a room heater down there for the really cold winter days.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have my 33 long in a finished basement and everything is fine....just make sure you have a heater to maintain proper water temperature.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Your post makes me glad to have a walk out basement, as it made it easy? to bring in a pair of 6 footers.

The biggest issue might be water changes - do you have a drain in the basement below tank level, or do you have to pump water UP to make changes? That is the biggest issue due to basement location I can think of.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 10 tanks, all in my basement which is also generally mid 60's. Just get the appropriate size heaters and you'll be fine. A sink and sump pit make water changes a snap.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I do have a 220 heater in every room in the basement that are thermostat controlled so heating is covered on that aspect. I also have a floor drain and a deep sink 20' from the room in question. I'll definitely have the appropriate heaters in the tanks. I think I can even get a 6 footer down there too. Yee Haw


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There is no reason to think you need acrylic tanks. Even large tank can be taken, with a dolly, down stairs. One advantage to a basement are proximity to the floor drain for easy water changes. Tanks can be insulated to help retain heat. Keep in mind not all fish require high temps. All my tanks are in the basement.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Basements can be great places for tanks. I had my largest assortment of tanks in a basement. No carpet, paneled walls made for easy care around the water. Spilling was no problem and I had plenty of room for reserve water barrels. With water lines running overhead and a floor drain, plumbing was great. I did eventually build walls around the tanks to save on heat but overall great and I did move glass tanks in and out with a dolly. It takes two guys but I always need two for a six foot tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have all of my tanks in the basement. 125, 75, 50 and a 40 gallon sump. There's no way I could've put all these upstairs. Since They all drain to the sump and I can move any fish to any tank with no problem. All 3 tanks has its own 1/3 ball valve and all are connected to the main floor drain. There's also a fill line that runs from the laundry room to fill the top tanks. 
So in short, I think basements are perfect for tanks.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I keep all my tanks in the basement, no problems with heat, but then again my basement is heated to the same temp. as the rest of the house.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. It looks like I have all my bases covered now and should be set to go in the basement. See you in the water.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

yep, I have a 75g and a little 10 gallon in my basement.. no issues..

water changes are tough for me though, I dont have water hook ups so I have to do the bucket thing....

other than its great...


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep my tanks in the basement and the biggest issue is humidity caused by the tanks.

Warm tanks in a cool room will evaporate quite a bit of water. This water vapor will condense against the cool walls particularly in the winter time. This can lead to problems with mold.

In a finished basement there should be a vapor barrier against the wall (good construction will use the foam insulating board) followed by layers of insulation and then the drywall. It's important if you have fish tanks to also put a vapor barrier (plastic sheet) between the drywall and the studs to keep the humidity from the fish tanks from making its way into the insulation. A good dehumidifier or heat exchanger is a MUST!!!

Keeping the tanks tightly covered to reduce evaporation is also important.

I know at least one hobbiest who had to get out of the hobby because the tanks in the basement led to black mold throughout his house. Newer homes are better sealed than older ones and actually makes the problem worse.

Andy


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> I keep my tanks in the basement and the biggest issue is humidity caused by the tanks.
> 
> Warm tanks in a cool room will evaporate quite a bit of water. This water vapor will condense against the cool walls particularly in the winter time. This can lead to problems with mold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. My walls are all 2X4 construction with vapor bariers and then drywalled. Several coats of primer and semigloss paint were also applied. It is a totally finished basement like the upstairs with the exception that there is no kitchen. My house is 34 years old and leaks some air, that I can guarantee. ha


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds good. In my previous house all I had was a couple of dehumidifiers going. As soon as it got cold all my windows started getting condensation on the inside. That's when I knew there was a problem.

Andy


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Narwhal72 said:


> Sounds good. In my previous house all I had was a couple of dehumidifiers going. As soon as it got cold all my windows started getting condensation on the inside. That's when I knew there was a problem.
> 
> Andy


How many tanks did you have running?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

About 50. From 10 gallons up to 100 gallons.

I am in the middle of building a new fish room with about the same number of tanks. But am building a more specialized room for the tanks that will make heating them more efficient and reduce moisture levels.

Andy


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Narwhal72 said:


> About 50. From 10 gallons up to 100 gallons.
> 
> I am in the middle of building a new fish room with about the same number of tanks. But am building a more specialized room for the tanks that will make heating them more efficient and reduce moisture levels.
> 
> Andy


Thanks. So do you think like 4 or 5 tanks in one area would cause a moisture problem?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It could. One of my coworkers was going to put a 220 in his basement. The HVAC guy came over and told him he couldn't do it because of the humidity. But his house was brand new.

Keeping the tanks covered definitely helps but a dehumidifier is a necessity and may be all you need for just 4-5 tanks.

Andy


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Narwhal72 said:


> It could. One of my coworkers was going to put a 220 in his basement. The HVAC guy came over and told him he couldn't do it because of the humidity. But his house was brand new.
> 
> Keeping the tanks covered definitely helps but a dehumidifier is a necessity and may be all you need for just 4-5 tanks.
> 
> Andy


How would you know if they are causing a humidity issue?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well black mold on the walls would be a pretty good indication.

But I think they use a hygrometer to measure the relative humidity in the room and a thermometer to measure the wall temperature. If the humidity is high enough and the walls are cool enough you will get condensation and that leads to mold.

I am looking to maintain a relative humidity of 50% in my basement fish room and with the vapor barriers and insulation I should have a wall temperature of 70 degrees on the inward side of the vapor barrier.

Andy


----------

